# Logan Lathe - $1950 (Oak Run)



## MrWhoopee (Jan 7, 2019)

https://redding.craigslist.org/tls/d/oak-run-logan-lathe/6788534622.html


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 7, 2019)

Gone


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 8, 2019)

That was quick. I was thinking the price was a little high. Apparently someone else thought otherwise.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 8, 2019)

From the photos, it looks to be in nice shape.  And, maybe they payed less.


----------



## kev74 (Jan 8, 2019)

I bet just the taper attachment parts would go for close to half of the asking price.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 8, 2019)

Many people lost a lot of tools and machinery in the Redding, Santa Rosa and Paradise fires.


----------

